# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  bumpy middle section off print - Guider IIS

## Kenspot

Hi, I've had a Flashforge Guider IIS for just over a year. I've only done a handful of prints and all have been great (to my eyes anyhow). Now though, I am trying to print a long narrow piece for a packing shim, and there are bumpy sections that seem to only be in the middle section of the print. This is my first long print, so I may have never noticed the issue on my earlier prints.I am using PLA filament.It starts at first layer. I have tried also using a raft, and the issues occur.Basic settings (Flashprint's defaults for PLA) ...Extruder Temp: 210 deg CBed Temp: 30 deg CThings I have tried...I had been using an old black filament spool, so ordered and have tried a new PLA reel.Relevelled the bed.Calibrated the Extruder. I have attached some images showing the problem. Any advice would be much appreciated.

----------

